# Newby....



## twigg627 (5 Jan 2016)

Hi all. Just a quick intro, Ive just sold my road bike with the intention of buying a cyclocross bike. Wrong time of the year I know! Plan is to take part in some competition, starting with a cheap(ish) bike and seeing how things go. Any other advice is welcome....be kind....


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jan 2016)

Hello. Welcome to the forum.  . Someone is bound to be along soon who can help you with you're questions.


----------



## ScotiaLass (5 Jan 2016)

Can't help with the cyclocross - but someone will!


----------



## Spartak (5 Jan 2016)

twigg627 said:


> Hi all. Just a quick intro, Ive just sold my road bike with the intention of buying a cyclocross bike. Wrong time of the year I know! Plan is to take part in some competition, starting with a cheap(ish) bike and seeing how things go. Any other advice is welcome....be kind....



Nearly the end of the 'winter' season so you might grab a bargain soon !

IMHO it's the friendliest form of cycle sport with everyone having fun !

But it is tough - an hour of hard graft & most of it spent in the 'red' if you use a HRM !!

The 'summer' season starts in May & is a lot more relaxed plus sometimes drier & not SOOOO muddy. 

Hope that helps ........ ENJOY !!!


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (5 Jan 2016)

￼


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2016)




----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Jan 2016)

go to the park and practice your dismounts/remounts. Get used to breathing out your a...e, have fun. And keep tyre pressures low.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 Jan 2016)

Currently perusing CX bikes for similar blowing out the @rse next season, not selling my road bike, nope N+1 . Only limit is C2W of £1k, so it will be working as commuter as well.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jan 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> Currently perusing CX bikes for similar blowing out the @rse next season, not selling my road bike, nope N+1 . Only limit is C2W of £1k, so it will be working as commuter as well.


plenty of choice at that price band, enjoy.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jan 2016)

A brilliant 60 minute workout, get used to being in or near the red for the full time. If it doesn't hurt most of the time, go faster. It's also (if you do it well) a good skills developer, bike handling, bunny hops, on/off has been mentioned. Even "falling off without too much damage" technique will improve. Fitter, faster, better skills, what's not to like - enjoy!


----------

